

Show HN: Grouvee - pcorsaro
http://www.grouvee.com/

======
pedalpete
I'm not a gamer, and don't know anything about the space, but I really like
yOur clean and simple design.

I think you could do better on the name though. How do you tell somebody about
it? Are they going to get the spelling right? Does it have some significance
to gamers?

~~~
pcorsaro
Thanks for the kind words!

I can't decide what to do about the name. I kind of named it on a whim one
day, and it just sort of stuck. I also own greatgam.es, and can't decide if I
should use that instead. There's really no significance to the Grouvee name.

